
Why does 1366x768 resolution exist? - angadsg
http://superuser.com/questions/946086/why-does-1366x768-resolution-exist
======
stephengillie
TL;DR: Numerous reasons:

1\. 1024 _768 was already the XGA standard, and increasing WXGA to 1366_ 768
was the easiest way to do this and retain the height of 768. If the height
changed, other (small) things would have had to be changed.

2\. The bizarre aspect ratio, 683:384, reduces to 16.008:9, which is very
close to the common aspect ratio of 16:9. 1365.33 _768 would give 16:9 and a
fractional pixel.

3\. The resolution of 1360_768 is uncommon, but video data can be stored
entirely in an 8MiB memory chip. Adding the extra 6 lines requires a slightly
more expensive 16MiB chip. Not sure why they didn't go with 1360*768.

